# Stahls’ Hotronix® Heat Press Shoe Platen Makes Custom Footwear Feasible



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Shoe Platen from Hotronix® gives garment decorators entry into the exciting world of personalized footwear. This specially designed lower platen allows you to easily apply designs up to 2" x 4" on the sides of shoes, as well as the heel. Additionally, the platen makes it possible to decorate a pair of shoes simultaneously, saving you time and effort.

Offer customization services on sneakers, cleats, slippers, golf shoes, kids’ shoes and fashion footwear. The platen is compatible with Hotronix® brand heat presses and is proudly made in the USA.

For more information, go to: Optional Heat Press Shoe Platen.

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL Company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

